# Glues



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

If you use ABS, do you prefer to use the black or the milky glue? I myself prefer the milky type.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I didn't realize there was a milky glue. I left a post in a forum yesterday that I thought the job had been done by an amateur because of the milky glue and I had thought that it was either PVC or all-purpose. Seems to me that black glue eliminates any guesswork as to what was used.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

I use black, but am thinking of switching, simply because sometimes it's hard to tell if I glued one up already. If I have a lot of pieces going together at once, it would be nice to not have to make it a little sloppy to make sure I can see black glue. Why else would milkey exist?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I think it just looks cleaner, and best of all, it last longer when not used after opened, unlike black, it loses it's liquidity state too soon, and that's a waste, plus it seems to comes off the hands sooner then the back type.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

Herk said:


> I didn't realize there was a milky glue. I left a post in a forum yesterday that I thought the job had been done by an amateur because of the milky glue and I had thought that it was either PVC or all-purpose. Seems to me that black glue eliminates any guesswork as to what was used.


*We do almost no Abs, but your comment caught my eye...whenever we see purple primer here, we assume it's a DIY.*
*Despite the fact that most jurisdictions require the purple stuff, we don't.*
*The usual places that sell it are home depot, lowes and hardware stores...plumbers here avoid it over the risk of discoloring finished floors, vanities...etc.*


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Ah but if you read the instructions on the cans, they will tell you to prime the pipe 1st, failure to follow manufacturers installation instructions, which supercedes any plumbing code, it can and will void any warranty given.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Ah but if you read the instructions on the cans, they will tell you to prime the pipe 1st, failure to follow manufacturers installation instructions, which supercedes any plumbing code, it can and will void any warranty given.


*Clear primer...thats all we use.*
*Hadn't occured to me that the way I worded that looked like we use no primer, you supposedly get no solvent weld without the primer, I do know my share of guys that don't use it, but I don't take any chances.*


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

All of the ABS cement that I have seen here in the great white north is yellow. No chance of not seeing if a joint is glued.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

HI uaplumber

Glad you joined.

I have not seen the yellow glue, is it a brand by Oatley?


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi, Thanks for the welcome.

The abs cement I use is indeed made by Oatley. However, every manufacturer makes their cement yellow here. Transition cement is white. Pvc cement is grey, and we have a choice between clear and purple primer.


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

We must use a primer which is not clear per IPC.As for the ABS glue,I have only used the Black type,of course we use very little ABS here so I'm not up on the other types.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Black here. Brand is IPS Weld-on, I believe. I don't worry about it solidifying, I just dump the rest out on the concrete, and come back a few hours later to peel off my new frisbee.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

here ABS is hard to find. But when I have done ABS i used the black glue. Never knew there was any other


----------



## Mike Jessome (Aug 7, 2008)

uaplumber said:


> Hi, Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> The abs cement I use is indeed made by Oatley. However, every manufacturer makes their cement yellow here. Transition cement is white. Pvc cement is grey, and we have a choice between clear and purple primer.


He knocked it off for me here except the stuff we use here in Nova Scotia is made my Sluyter


----------

